# Slick Trick vs. Wac-Em vs. G5 Striker... the test!



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

OK fellas..... 

I FINALLY got the Slick Trick 125 standards in and finally picked up a pack of the new G5 Striker 125. I didn't do any penetration tests, as I'll leave that to Meatco, 5 Shot and Jerry/NJ. I'm looking a flight characteristics, blade sharpness outta the package, design strengths/weaknesses, fit/finish and over-all impression.

Flight characteristics:

I've attached two pictures of my first 3-shot group with these three heads. This is the first time I've shot my compound in over a month..... I thought it was a damn good group from 50 yards, in drizzling rain, with three different broadheads, two being "first timers". :nod:

I gotta say... I saw NO difference in flight from these heads... they all tracked perfectly, flew like darts and hit like hammers (470 grain finished arrows). So, I'd call them all a wash on flight.... they were all awesome! :thumb:

Again, this is my opinion, but I'm very picky about my equipment, and I'm also a mechanical engineer, so I analyze to nauseum. Here it goes:

Design/Fit/Finish:

Slick Trick - 125g - standards (1" cut, 4 blade)

I'm waiting on some of the "new" ones that Gary is supposed to have at the end of the month, but he sent me these b/c I annoyed him too much!:embara: :wink: I shot the 100g magnums last year and I wasn't satisfied with the edge on the blades from those, they were quite dull. I also had a few failures using the head last year including several "loose" ferrules where the blades would giggle, and I had three broken ferrules by the end of the season. Gary did his best to appease me, and he's made good on his word. The package I got today (moving up to 125's this season) looked great outta the package. First thing I did was test the blades for sharpness. WOW! Huge difference.... these were some of the sharpest blades I've ever seen, and they easly cleaned a 1" strip of hair clean off my arm in one stroke. I'm VERY happy about the sharpness. Good Job Gary. I'm also impressed by the thickness and looks of the ferrule... I think it'll hold up better for me this year. This head is a know commodity and is the one the other two are trying to "knock out" of my quiver for 2006. GRADE - A+


Wac-Em - 125g - (1-1/16" cut, 3 blade)

I got two packs of these heads about two months back and had been shooting them against some old slick trick 100's. I was initially impressed by construction and blade sharpness. The replaceable blades on the Wac-Em were hair popping sharp right outta the package, but they were pretty thin and I worried about their durability. I thought the stainless ferrule with the brass collar also looks sharp... this head is definately a beauty queen. Upon closer inspection of the head I found a couple of things I didn't like (other than blade thickness). #1 - The edges of the cut on contact tip were not sharp. #2 The surface of the cut on contact tip still had heavy machining marks on it, that IMO would hurt penetration (how much is another question) and cause issues with sharpening the cut on contact tip. #3 - The lockup of the blades into the ferrule causes an offset where the blade edge doesn't quite line up with the blade edge of the cut on contact tip. This looks sloppy, and could lead to blade failure on a bone hit. I think that this is due to lower tolerances in manufacturing..... The tip itself was fine. I sharpened the tips of all the Wac-Ems that I purchased (machining marks are gone and the COC tip now looks mirror polished).

Grade - A-


G5 Striker - 125g (1-1/8" cut, 3 blade)

I just picked this head up today and gave it a thorough once-over. I AM IMPRESSED!!! Blade sharpness was FREAK show! Every flaw that I saw in the Wac-Em had been eliminated by G5 in this new design. The COC tip was RAZOR sharp, no machining marks, blade lockup and alignment was PERFECT. I also liked how the blades on the Striker felt as thick as the Slick Trick's (.031" vs. .035"). I could find no flaws with this head other than one. This head uses a bass collar just as the Wac-Em does, but there are two things that I don't like: #1 Asthetically, the brass on black looks goofy... but then again, this is a broadhead, so who cares, right? #2 The 100 grain and the 125's are the exact same head, except for the collar rings. The 100 has a "washer" thick brass collar (silimar to the size of the Slick Trick's steel collar ring) and the 125 has a thick collar ring basically the same size as the Wac-Em's. Seemed a little goofy to me, but I guess I'm a nit picker.

Grade - A+


So in closing.... which head am I using this year? Well..... I think I'm still sticking with the Slick Trick 125 for my Bowtech, but the longbow will be shooting BOTH the Wac-Em and the Striker. If I had to reccommend one of the three blade models over the other, I'd personally go with the Striker.

Good luck fellas and I hope you liked my review. :thumb:


-ZA206


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone got any questions? 32 views and not one response? I hope the post wasn't too long for the rest of you guys suffering from ADD like me!:embara: :wink: 

-ZA


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

I enjoyed your review. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## AnthonyW (Apr 25, 2005)

I gotta penertration test to add for the G5 Striker. 


250 lb Russian Boar at 40 yds, Quartering away 2 blades cut rib and plate going in and the whole head blasted through a thick rib and shoulder blade to leave 4 inches of broadhead exposed on opposite shoulder. 

05 Browning Illusion
60lbs 250 fps 
400 gr arrow
G5 striker 100gr

I'll have the Video posted on huntingfootage.com in a week or so.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

ZA, I got my new G5 Striker in 100 grain today and the degree of sharpness blew me away! I have never seen a BH with replaceable blades that sharp out of the package! It is slightly larger than the Wacem which is one heckuva BH, so I would think this one will leave a bigger set of holes and fly as nice. I didnt get to shoot today as the heavens have been coming down for days now......anyone want to buy some rain?


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work! Thankyou for the reveiw.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks ZA, I'm leaning towards the 100 gr. Striker myself. I still like the Montecs also!! great review man.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

To elaborate and show you what I'm reffering to on the Wac-Em. Look at how the blades protrude above the cut on contact head in this picture. This is my biggest gripe about the Wac-EM.

Don't know if how I described it earlier was understandable for everyone.

-ZA


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Nice Job*

Good review. I used ST 125's last year, but was thinking about trying the Strikers this year.


----------



## OLDHOOTOWL (Feb 9, 2003)

Always find reviews interesting, now what could I do to get an A++............


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Great review ZA. 

Question....What's the reasoning for the aluminum collar behind the BH?

JP


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

That's a 1/2" long section of a 2018 shaft that Jerry/NJ gave me. These are reinforcement collars for HIT insert shafts. Basically, it makes them indestructable. It cheaply fixes the only weakness of the Axis/Black Mmax shafts. Not that they were easy to break in the first place.... now with the collars, it's nearly impossible. BTW, the collars are epoxied on.

-ZA


----------



## tdean (Mar 27, 2006)

Whitefeather said:


> Great review ZA.
> 
> Question....What's the reasoning for the aluminum collar behind the BH?
> 
> JP


Good stuff Mr. Mechanical Engineer, it would be interesting to know the mechanical properties of the different broadheads, and maybe apply a load to them like a cantilever beam test and see which one has the highest yield


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

*Slick Trick 1" vs 1 1/8 "*

Grear review!!!
Did you find any difference in flight carasteristic between the ST magnum 1 1/8 and the standard ST 1" ?


----------



## hdforester (Aug 28, 2005)

Great post and pics. Timely too. I will switch to one of these 3 heads for this season. Were you able (or did you try) to get the Striker cut on contact head relatively sharp? First time I've actually seen them up close side by side. In the package the Strikers are assembled but the Wacems are not. I noticed the blades are shorter and fixed part of head longer on the Wacems and vice versa on the Srikers. Not sure that means anything though. Never seen a Slick Trick in person since no local stores carry them. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

The Striker cut on contact head was SHAVING SHARP right outta the package. If I had touched it, it would have gotten duller! :embara: 

The Striker is one of the sharpest heads I've ever seen.... the COC and the blades were AWESOME!

I also did not notice any noise from any of these heads. I used to hear a slight hiss with the Slick Trick Magnums, but didn't shoot this standard enough to notice. I only took 9 total shots last night, three with each head. One set from 40 yards, and two sets from 50. This was my first set at 50, and the first set where I was aiming at the same spot.

-ZA



hdforester said:


> Great post and pics. Timely too. I will switch to one of these 3 heads for this season. Were you able (or did you try) to get the Striker cut on contact head relatively sharp? First time I've actually seen them up close side by side. In the package the Strikers are assembled but the Wacems are not. I noticed the blades are shorter and fixed part of head longer on the Wacems and vice versa on the Srikers. Not sure that means anything though. Never seen a Slick Trick in person since no local stores carry them. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

There was no wind in my back yard last night, and they flew exactly as the magnum 100's that I've shot in the past. In a cross wind or with a slightly out of tune bow, the standards should be a hair more forgiving.

I plan on extending my effective hunting range to 60 yards for my elk hunt this year. My bow is tuned up great... so I expect any decent head should fly with my field points. All of these heads do just that!

-ZA



lnevett said:


> Grear review!!!
> Did you find any difference in flight carasteristic between the ST magnum 1 1/8 and the standard ST 1" ?


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

*Za206*

What is the width of the striker?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

G5 Striker - 125g (1-1/8" cut, 3 blade)


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

*Za206*

You didn't mention noise in flight. Were any of the heads noisy?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Re-read post #16.

-ZA


----------



## OLDHOOTOWL (Feb 9, 2003)

By the way, I am pleased that you did an apples to apples test shooting the Standards against the 3 blade heads. The reason I call them Standards is because the 1" 4 blades blow as big a hole as the Standard 1 1/8" 3 blade head.

Some guys, for whatever reason, will shoot a Mag Trick, which cuts more and blows a larger hole, through a cow or something. Then they will shoot a smaller "cut on contact" head and proclaim it proves it is better because it penetrates more. Go figure.

Well, thats why I make the Standards, as an apples to apples against the 3 blade heads. The Mags and Standards give a guy a way to customize his setup to the animal, and both have an excellent dose of hole and penetration, some guys prefer the hole of the Mag over the penetration of the Standard, and some vice versa. Seems like a horserace right now.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the review. 

Possibly my three favorite heads.


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks ZA


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Blade Sharpness*

This is a great post and thanks for taking the time to do it. I have a question concerning blade sharpness. I have read many threads about the Rocky mtn. broadheads being exceptionally sharp out of the package, esp. the TI 100. How do you think the G5 stacks up the sharpness of rocky mtn. broad head.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Never handled a TI 100, so I can't tell you for sure. Jerry/NJ probably can though.

I gotta say that the Striker is damn sharp. I can't imagine anything from a factory being much sharper than this head.

If you try the striker out, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


-ZA



orthopt said:


> This is a great post and thanks for taking the time to do it. I have a question concerning blade sharpness. I have read many threads about the Rocky mtn. broadheads being exceptionally sharp out of the package, esp. the TI 100. How do you think the G5 stacks up the sharpness of rocky mtn. broad head.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Where are you guys getting your Strikers from????
jason


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Interesting how the Slick Trick seemed to penetrate through your target a bit better than the other 2 blades, although I know that you would need "virgin" media for a true test.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I happened to run by Bass Pro yesterday on my way back from a jobsite and they finally had them in stock. :thumb:

As for the penetration.... don't put too much weight into that... the ST probably hit a soft spot in the yellow jacket. As you said... it'd have to be done withh virgin material and would haave to be repeated at least ten times for each head to be statistically valid IMO.

-ZA



jamaro said:


> Where are you guys getting your Strikers from????
> jason


----------



## lte_622 (Feb 26, 2006)

great review definetly good reading


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Just wondering how sharp the Slick Trick blades really are this year?? I have seen some really nasty looking blades from them lately..


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

ab your right about the past but some felow aters have emails from greg(slicktrick) to assure they bought a new sharpener and they should be coming out in july.. so sset aside like 23-24 bucks for some!!:thumbs_up


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tests. Interesting reading!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Definately 3 of my favorite fixed blade broadheads, but if comparing 3 blades to 4 considering flight characteristics and CUTTING SURFACE I would always go with the 4 bladed head. Thanks for taking time to show us what you have done...........G


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I just picked up a pack of G5 Strikers today and you are right they are SUPER sharp. I'm going ot shoot them and will let you know how they work for me.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Interesting -*

Thanks for the info.......:thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The rain has finally stopped for now and the wind wasnt blowing so I had chance to get out and shoot the new Striker. I weighed it first and the 100 grain weighed 101.4 grains (the only 1 I have). I put it on the Axis 340 I have been shooting my Snuffer SS on and I know that combo has been flying perfect. I spin checked it and that was perfect. I did notice 2 of the 3 blades had a bit of a rattle to them but nothing a small dab of glue wouldnt cure, no need to worry IMO. 
I only shot for accuracy and flight today and after 3 shots into my big foam block, you can still shave with the blades...I was surprised they held the super edge that long. I shot from 20, 30 and 40 yards and each shot was dead on the money and flight was perfect. It flew as well as the Snuffer SS, Wacem, ST, SF, and Stinger have.
I know this is not all high tech as I dont know much about BH, s, etc. per :zip: ...... But take it for what it is worth.
When I get chance I will try some penetration tests if that is ok with :zip: 


Disclaimer: because I sell Magnus does not mean I am biased.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> The Striker is one of the sharpest heads I've ever seen.... the COC and the blades were AWESOME!


What did you expect?
Striker's blades are made in Germany.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahh....

German blades = sharp blades ....... I got it now! :nod:

You aren't by any chance helping OLDHOOTOWL out on his new sharpening project are you? A little German goes a long way, or so I'm told!:wink: 

-ZA



Dugga Boy said:


> What did you expect?
> Striker's blades are made in Germany.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

tcooll77 said:


> they bought a new sharpener and they should be coming out in july.


Really? Well that settles it for me then. I'll be pickin' up some ST's :thumbs_up


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

ZA206 said:


> You aren't by any chance helping OLDHOOTOWL out on his new sharpening project are you?


No.
Gary found a source for sharp blades by himself. 




ZA206 said:


> A little German goes a long way, or so I'm told!:wink:


Lost me on that. :confused3:


Seems that the aluminum sleeves on the HIT shafts becoming more and more popular.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

German beer always whips me long before light weight American beer.:darkbeer: :wink: 

-ZA



Dugga Boy said:


> Lost me on that. :confused3:
> 
> 
> Seems that the aluminum sleeves on the HIT shafts becoming more and more popular.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

Dugga Boy said:


> No.
> Gary found a source for sharp blades by himself.
> 
> 
> ...


German engineering.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Dugga Boy said:


> No.
> 
> Seems that the aluminum sleeves on the HIT shafts becoming more and more popular.


yeah.. you better start making them and selling them.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

jamaro said:


> yeah.. you better start making them and selling them.


Naa, too many different sizes. Too busy with the broadheads anyway.

Back to topic.:zip:


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Striker wiggle...*

Jarry/NJ
"I did notice 2 of the 3 blades had a bit of a rattle to them but nothing a small dab of glue wouldnt cure, no need to worry IMO."


I had two of the 3 bh's in my pack with blades that wiggled also. 

I expected a tighter tolerance from all that "German engineering".

Other than that...they're great!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Rabbit said:


> I expected a tighter tolerance from all that "German engineering".


I think they get what they pay for. Maybe the ferrules need more attention to ensure a tighter fit. From what I've been told, they get die-casted in India.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Dugga Boy said:


> I think they get what they pay for. Maybe the ferrules need more attention to ensure a tighter fit. From what I've been told, they get die-casted in India.



Well that explains it...do they even eat meat in India??


----------



## OLDHOOTOWL (Feb 9, 2003)

Lets put it this way, if you ever shoot a cow in India throw your bow and run.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

After Jerry/NJ posted this and I got a PM from someone else. I checked my head for solid blade retention..... one of the three blades did have a little play in it. Yes, the head was screwed on VERY tight. It wasn't enough to cause an issue IMO, but it is annoying, and something that G5 needs to address.

I'll check the others I have this weekend and post up.

-ZA


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I know the one broadhead I'm using is tight and none of the blades wiggle but i'm not sure about the other ones.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

There was a problem with one of the blade guides in the first run of the Striker that caused a burr in the ferrule. This can easily be removed with a firm needle or such or returned to G5 for a replacement. The problem has been fixed and any Strikers hitting the market hereonafter will not have this problem.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Good info.... thanks. :thumb:

-ZA


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going to shoot a hog today with the striker and will post back with some pics to.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

flats1 - If you have that kinda # of hogs at your disposal we need to talk:wink:


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

GSL, My dad used to work in a orange grove and I could kill as many hogs I wanted, there were tons of them. Not the best review....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2871605#post2871605


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

michihunter said:


> There was a problem with one of the blade guides in the first run of the Striker that caused a burr in the ferrule. This can easily be removed with a firm needle or such or returned to G5 for a replacement. The problem has been fixed and any Strikers hitting the market hereonafter will not have this problem.


Does this mean that the blades won't wiggle any more after the burr is removed?...just want to make sure we're talking about the same issue. 

I think I'll be returning mine for new ones.

I don't think I'll let this keep me from using these heads this year though...especially if they've corrected the problem.

BTW, flats1...that was a pretty good first hand test you made there. I would like to have seen what kind of penetration you would have got with a 70# bow.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. He got great penetration through a 1" shield with a 50# bow! I think that was AWESOME!!!!

Good job! :thumb:

-ZA





Rabbit said:


> Does this mean that the blades won't wiggle any more after the burr is removed?...just want to make sure we're talking about the same issue.
> 
> I think I'll be returning mine for new ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Good stuff. I'm gonna *stick* with tricks!

No silly wabbit tricks are not for kids!


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the information. Wish i had had it a month ago when i sided with the wacem feeling that g5 had riped off their design.

I agree that there can be a sharpening issue with this style head when the "coc" tip does not square up with the blades. Tough to run one through an "accusharp" type sharpener, but i would think a stone would work; if i only had the touch to use one.

On my 100 grain wacems the blades actually were the opposite of the 125s in your pic. Where the replaceable blades are held in under the coc tip the blades are actually "under' the tip, where your photo showed them to be protruding out some. I guess quality control and/or different batches could be responsible.

I shot the 100 wacem on a 340 axis (418 grains) and yes, it was right on out to 40. First time i have found that with a fixed blade. I have been shooting mechanicals since spitfires came out in 94, but just might make the switch this year.


One thing on penetration tests. An often overlooked variable is where the arrow makes contact with the target. While "virgin spots" are imperative, so is the necessity for the arrow to impact the target with the same force with respect to the targets center of gravity. For instance if an arrow were to impact the corner of a free standing target it would not penetrate as deeply as the same arrow impacting the center of that target. Why? because the 2 arrows would exibit a different force on the target with the off center hit attempting to turn or spin the target as the force pushed it to one side, instead of being concentrated in the targets center of gravity. Just something to consider when comparing penetration. 

Again, thanks for some great info.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

As an FYI guys...

I did check the entire 3 pack of the Strikers, and all of the heads had one blade that had some play in it. It felt like the blade was a hair loose in the shaft direction. Meaning that you could slide the blade about 1/64" back and forth in it's slot in the shaft direction (not radially).

I don't think it's that big of an issue, but they need to get it straightend out.... still less problematic than the Wac-Em alignment issue on my heads.

Keep um sharp boys! :thumb:

-ZA


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have tried all the broadheads and yes one of the blade wiggles barley though. I don't think it effects the head any though.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Striker -*

Anybody else shooting these yet this year?


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

Good review. The only thing I have a question about is; where are the Strikers made? Cast in India? Blades from Germany? Nothing against those countries, but I prefer if possible to buy things that are actually made in USA.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Whoa -*



shilo said:


> Good review. The only thing I have a question about is; where are the Strikers made? Cast in India? Blades from Germany? Nothing against those countries, but I prefer if possible to buy things that are actually made in USA.


Guess I should have looked on the package, didn't see that! The Germany thing doesn't bother me (Last name!), but not happy about and India deal....


----------



## epichunter (Apr 6, 2008)

*holly cow just when i needed the info!*

So I have been doing alot of comparisons between the three and could not decide what to do till now.I am going on an ELK hunt this sept to Idaho and they do not allow mech.BH.So I have to find a fixed BBH that will work for me!With your help I was able to decide on the G5's That is one bad %$# BH.Thank you for the post and I actually look forward to reading more of your Informative posts!!!!:elch:


----------



## epichunter (Apr 6, 2008)

*holly cow just when i needed the info!*

So I have been doing alot of comparisons between the three and could not decide what to do till now.I am going on an ELK hunt this sept to Idaho and they do not allow mech.BH.So I have to find a fixed BBH that will work for me!With your help I was able to decide on the G5's That is one bad %$# BH.Thank you for the post and I actually look forward to reading more of your Informative posts!!!!:elch:


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

great review, thanks!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great review..thanks. Great heads all, for sure. It does continue to amaze me how well the STs penetrate, given that extra blade having to cut through stuff. Impressive.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey ZA, how long did it take you to get your Yellow Jacket target that shot up? I figure once I get to that point, I can just push the arrows through the back instead of trying to pull them out. Maybe I can still push them all the way through??? I'll tell you what, brand new.....that target does NOT want to release the arrows. It's as if the BH sliced on through, then turned so the blades don't match up with the slicing anymore, and I'm pulling against all the foam and cardboard with the back of the BH. Royal pain. I am slicing the heck out of my Block target with BH's, but that yellow jacket just doesn't want to give them up.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS ALMOST 2 YEARS OLD!!! ZA PROBABLY CAN'T EVEN REMEMBER THAT FAR BACK!!!! LoL


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

Exellent review. Depating b/w striker and slick trick. After reading your review, I am still torn. I think either one is just as good as the other. One thing I do like is the cutting diameter of the Striker. 1" I feel is slightly small, 1-1/8" slightly large, and 1-1/16" seems perfect...


----------



## mularcher (Nov 3, 2009)

I just started using wac'ems and have nothing but great results at distance with them. Same as my field points coming from the Rage and all the problems i had with them I can't wait to let the wac'em fly this year


----------

